# My plans for a new comp



## overclock[r] (Sep 16, 2006)

well this is my plans for new comp thread
im planning to slowly upgrade my comp to conroe and RD600 when it comes out
CPU: Allendale e6300& AquaXtreme MP-5 Block *decided!!*
Mobo: Dfi RD600 CFX3200
PSU: OCz GameXtreme 600watt
Video Card: 7600gt sli? or x1900xtx and AquaXtreme MP-1 Block
Memoryatriot 2GB DDR2 667
Sound card: Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic
Speakers: Creative Inspire P7800 7.1 surround
hdd: two 250gb western digital caviar16 sata 300's (for raid)
Cooling: Arctic Silver 5, , Two rosewill 80cfm fans for rad
Blackice xtremeII rad
Maze4 chipset block
Swiftech Mcp 655 pump
Aquaxtreme MP-1 vid blocks
Aquaxtreme MP-5 cpu block
Typhoon Dual bay res
Case: Coolermaster Stacker
Mouse: Logitech G5
Keyboard: Z-board Merc 
specs are above
i have recieved the x-fi and wow!!! what a difference...
a few more untill my cpu and mobo upgrade
im so excited


----------



## pt (Sep 16, 2006)

nice system, but you can't do SLI with that board, if ou want you could go with 2 x18000gto or a x1900xtx, i would go with ddr2 800


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 16, 2006)

pt said:


> nice system, but you can't do SLI with that board, if ou want you could go with 2 x18000gto or a x1900xtx, i would go with ddr2 800



this patriot memory will clock over ddr2800
u can sli mod it
and also, i will chose a nf 590 (i think thats the newest chipset) if i do sli
but i will pick dfi or asus boards only
i will go with a x1900xt probably because it is getting cheaper and cheaper
my current x800gto(570/610) i will sell for 170$
so that means for a xt i will spend about 80$
does tpu have a user review section?
i think i should post one on the xtrememusic if no one has yet


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Sep 16, 2006)

i, personally would go for the x1900xt if you plan on using crossfire (which, imo you should, down the road) but the x1900xtx if you want to keep single card

also, if you plan to do single card, don't get a cf mobo.  i know it's nice to have that option in the future, but if you decide know you can conceivably save a bunch of money.

the xtx is not much more than the xt (i think the two cheapest models, the msi one's at newegg are the same price after the rebates, but the xtx isn't in stock i know)

happy hunting!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> i, personally would go for the x1900xt if you plan on using crossfire (which, imo you should, down the road) but the x1900xtx if you want to keep single card
> 
> also, if you plan to do single card, don't get a cf mobo.  i know it's nice to have that option in the future, but if you decide know you can conceivably save a bunch of money.
> 
> ...



the x1900xt and xtx are the same cards btw oh and go for 700 watt so your ready for the dx10 vid cards


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> the x1900xt and xtx are the same cards btw oh and go for 700 watt so your ready for the dx10 vid cards



by the time i get a dx10 card it will be 2070...
oh ya when i got my x-fi, it crackled
this is for all u whiners that x-fi crackles
make a heatsink for the chip!!!
it works really well


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 17, 2006)

I doubt DirectX 10 cards will take 700+ Watts. It's just a rumor, and most likely not true. Quad-SLI w/ 2 7950GX2's is 680 Watts. 4 GPU's and 1GB of memory, only 680 Watts, I doubt DX10 will be any more.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> I doubt DirectX 10 cards will take 700+ Watts. It's just a rumor, and most likely not true. Quad-SLI w/ 2 7950GX2's is 680 Watts. 4 GPU's and 1GB of memory, only 680 Watts, I doubt DX10 will be any more.



oh well go for less then but dont come crying to me when your psu cant handle the power anymore


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> oh well go for less then but dont come crying to me when your psu cant handle the power anymore



I won't go crying to you since it won't take up that much power. CPU's are taking up less power now, always getting a smaller fab. process, 90nm, 65nm, then lower. Video cards won't take up that much, and a good 600 Watt is more than enough for SLI or CrossFire besides Quad-SLI.


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 18, 2006)

unless ur running a x6800@ 5.5ghz with a phase change and 200watt peltiers on both vid cards


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2006)

overclock[r] said:


> unless ur running a x6800@ 5.5ghz with a phase change and 200watt peltiers on both vid cards



thats funny since thats never going to happen


----------

